# Our Australian Shepherd Puppies



## CrazyAcre

Ok, I just had to share, these guys and gals are just so cute.
I own both mom and Dad and Granddad..
Mom is a Black tri and Dad is a Blue Merle





































More to come as they get older, they are 4 weeks old today .


----------



## Gumtree

beautiful ....


----------



## KW Farms

So dang cute! What a good looking litter!


----------



## myfainters

Soooooooo cute!!!! I love Blue Merle's!!! Are any of them blue eyed too?


----------



## Crissa

Oh no! I love love LOVE Aussie's! I want a blue merle male so bad! Please tell me you live far away. lol


----------



## greatcashmeres

Cute and having fun too! :thumb:


----------



## DebMc

Aw! Puppy breath!  Look at all those lil' wiggle butts...so cute!

Deb Mc


----------



## farmergal

Awwww makes me remember what my Kea looked like when she was just a wee little pup (also a blue merle)... Aussies are the BEST.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

Aww,cuties  I wanted a blue eyed Aussie but wasn't allowed having one in the house, maybe one day, they are so pretty


----------



## FarmGirl18

Aww they are so cute!! Aussies are such beautiful dogs, I have a blue merle male.


----------



## goatnutty

Soo cute...love Aussie's


----------



## nutmegfarm

Aww...I just love aussies, including my own Angus  What a bunch of cuties Congrats!!! :wahoo:


----------



## RowdyKidz

Oh my!!! I am a sucker for Aussies! I have my own red merle male. I'd LOVE to get a blue merle...I am so tempted! They are beautiful!!!!

Thank you so much for sharing! Looking forward to new piccies.


----------

